# installation de gentoo avec partition étendu

## erlen_c_le_meyer

Bonjour,

Je suis en train (d'essayer) d'installer gentoo et j'ai un problème (ça sera sans doute pas le seul)

Dans la documentation en ligne lors de la création des partitions il une part primaire pour le /boot une pour le swap et un pour le reste.

Mais moi je veux faire comme d'hab c'est a dire séparer le / du /usr et /home etc.

Donc j'ai une part primaire pour le /boot une pour le swap l'autre est étendu et contient le /, /home /usr /usr/local /var en tant que partition logique

Mais lors du formatage des partitions mksfs2 -j fonctionne ni sur l'étendu ni sur celle contenu dans l'étendu.

Que dois je faire ?

Merci

----------

## jcTux

Peux-tu poster le résultat de 

```
# fdisk -l
```

?

----------

## erlen_c_le_meyer

Alors en fait j'ai trouvé c'est que je voulais monter la partition /dev/sda4 qui n'existe pas puisque les étendu commence forcement à 5   :Embarassed: 

Désolé pour ce poste inutile s'il y a une solution pour le supprimer faut me le dire.

----------

## geekounet

Non on supprime pas, c'est toujours utile.  :Wink:  Par contre peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

